

Tell HN: CTO of Twitpic, in SF 11/9 to 11/18, want to meet up? - stevencorona

Hey HN. I'm going to be in San Francisco all next week. It's my second time, I'm usually on the East Coast in Charleston, SC. I don't know anyone in SF, though, and I know there's a ton of cool people out there.<p>Want to meet up and grab some coffee?* We can talk startups, social apps, scaling, programming, business, whatever.<p>Shoot me an email, steve AT twitpic<p>* or beer. I'll buy.
======
vhf
Can't make it since I'm 9.8k km away, but still I take the occasion to thank
you for sharing so much relevant stuff on your svbtle blog !

Enjoy SF

------
Spoom
I'd love to (I'd mostly want to talk about the feasibility of my startup idea)
but I'm stuck in the Cleveland area. Looking forward to your book.

------
wanghq
Almost want to fly to SF to meet someone who can mentor me on startup. Let me
know when you come to Seattle.

------
timhaines
How about we meet up for a naked run?

~~~
stevencorona
You know I'm always up for a naked run

------
digitalWestie
Sure!

ps. I'm not an SF native. Just a visitor too.

email: giannnichan[at]gmail.com

------
sarahevans
If you stop over in Vegas, LMK. I'm happy to buy you a beer.

